# LOOK UP YOUR FIRST CAR



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/broch1.html









*This is really cool. Find your first car or the one you drove to high
school or college; hopefully your car brochure is available.
This has to be one of the neatest web sites whether you have gasoline
in your veins or not.

This is a website featuring the original factory brochures for nearly every American car.

Pick the manufacturer, the year and the model.
*

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/broch1.html


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Dan'um,your post has been keeping me entertained for the last 45 minutes,I have looked at ,Rambler,De soto,Dodge aspen,AMC Javelin,so far.
Great link.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

pretty neat. I started a thread on another forum listing all the cars a person had owned so far in their life. I listed, with the help from my kids (they remembered the ones I forgot), 33 cars. Then I went out on the internet and downloaded pictures (as close as I come come) of each one and made it my slideshow screen saver. It was a fun project.

I drove a '49 Ford as my first high school car. I fixed it all up. My favorite car of the 33 a 1966 Sunbeam Tiger.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll bet they don't have my first car….a 1942 Hudson 4 dr. sedan they called "The Super Six" It was truly a Lead Sled with starter on the floor next to the clutch. My grandpa put 190,000 miles on it and when I got my drivers license, he gave it to me. How come a car so wonderful in 1955 was really a piece on crap compared with what the kids drive now. I drove it for 2 years and then sold it for $20. Remember those were the days when a new Chevy was under a grand. 
And I traded up to a Henry J


> ?


?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bought it second hand at 70,000 miles and drove it to 130,000 miles. Great car.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Dan'um, $200 in 1964.

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/jeep/wil/wil.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My first running car.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

my 67 250se..
I loved all the wood interior trim and the red leather. Wish I still had it…


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

OldWrangler….....my dad loved Hudsons. I remember riding in his 1937 Hudson Taraplane pick up. Not sure of the spelling.

My dad blamed GM for Hudson going out. My brother still has the pick up and a Hornet. Either late forties or early fifties.

My first was a 1959 Dodge Coronet. Paid for it loading and stacking hay on weekends. My dream car is a 1967 Dodge Coronet R/T.

Andy


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

This is as close as I can get. The gold one at the top is pretty good match. Mine was a white '76 with a blue top and a custom stripe kit and a V6.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Well since my first car was an Angelia (English Ford) station wagon they dont have it listed. It was a '62 I bought my senior year in high school (1970) and one week to the day after I got it the clutch literally fell out of the bottom of it while sitting at a traffic light. That's when I learned to fix cars.

Parked it in my Dad's carport and started taking it apart with help and guidance from the guy at the local NAPA auto parts store. Took me 2 weeks to get the clutch in and working properly but I did it myself!

Mine was white but it was pretty much like this one.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

1986 Olds Cutlass Salon. Not a bad car.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

My first car was an 1962 Oldsmobile F85. I bought it when I was 16 in '78 for $30. It had been plowed in by snowplows all winter. The car was literally buried in snow. I dug a tunnel and had to replace the starter to get it running, dig it out and then it was mine.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

A *1950 Buick Roadmaster* with a straight 8 and Dynaflow transmission. Not fast off the line but top end beyond belief.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

My 2nd car … 1962 4 door with 4 on the floor!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my second car. I get a little sick thinking about what it's worth now. I bought it in '79, junior year in high school for $150. Mine was blue and had the chrome bumpers. It needed a paint job and had spots with primer. 400 small block, headers and his/her hurst shifter. I irritated the whole neighborhood. It would smoke the tires for a 1/4 of a block. I sold it for a small profit back then.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Not at the site, but this was my first ride. The two doors are cooler, but I wish, like everyone else, that I still had it. At the time, all the cool kids had smaller imports, and that's what I wanted. A diesel rabbit. This one was a straight six, and I could have camped under the hood, there was so much room. Working on today's cars is quite a different case.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

My very first car was a Japanese ,1974 Datsun B210,does anyone remember Datsun?
looked like the one in the picture but with a lot of rust.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The first *NEW* car I bought was a *1967 Camero 350SS*, yellow with a black vinyl top and a bumble bee stripe on the nose.

Really loved the way that car drove and performed but it certainly was not a family car!


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm clearly dating myself (in a good way?)...my first car was a 2004 Honda Accord. I bought it new on my own and paid it off in less than 3 years. Went through many a bachelor-life speeding ticket with that car, and recently traded for a minivan (my wife's first NEW car) for my growing family.


----------

